# First MC session tomorrow



## curlycue

Hi all,
My husband and I are scheduled for our first MC tomorrow morning and I don't know why, I'm really nervous.
Just curious what to expect at our first session. I've done IC before - similar?


----------



## arbitrator

curlycue said:


> Hi all,
> My husband and I are scheduled for our first MC tomorrow morning and I don't know why, I'm really nervous.
> Just curious what to expect at our first session. I've done IC before - similar?


*Rest at ease! 

If it's anything like mine were, it will primarily be little more than just an introductory, exploratory but non-accusatory session with barely enough time left over to cover even the basic complaints ~ probably until at least the appointment scheduled for the next time rolls around.

That way, your MC can be assured of making a little more hourly money off of you!

*


----------



## curlycue

arbitrator said:


> curlycue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> My husband and I are scheduled for our first MC tomorrow morning and I don't know why, I'm really nervous.
> Just curious what to expect at our first session. I've done IC before - similar?
> 
> 
> 
> *Rest at ease!
> 
> If it's anything like mine were, it will primarily be little more than just an introductory, exploratory but non-accusatory session with barely enough time left over to cover even the basic complaints ~ probably until at least the appointment scheduled for the next time rolls around.
> 
> That way, your MC can be assured of making a little more hourly money off of you!
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Thanks. Was pretty much as you said. Lol
Next one will be more in-depth since they are individual sessions. Thanks


----------

